# Duromax XP10000EH Valve Clearance?



## bduff1234 (Nov 16, 2019)

Hello all,

I am new to this forum and somewhat new to maintaining all of my small engine items and have taken a fancy to it! I can pretty easily get information on all of my small engine equipment except for my generator.

As listed in the title I have a Duromax XP10000EH dual fuel generator. I really am fond of the thing! It has served very well to run my house in the 5-10 power outages we get here each year. It successfully powers my central air and pretty much anything else I throw at it.

I recently tried to find anything that lists the intake and exhaust clearances and couldn't come across anything online. I did find one post from generatorgurus.com that listed the 10000e clearances were .015 intake and .015 or .020 for exhaust. I want to do my due diligence and try to confirm that and not just take 1 random post for the absolute answer. 

Any assistance would be fantastic if anyone happens to know. I have also sent an email off to duromax support to see what information they have and I will post it here when I get a response from them.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Deleted - OP updated info below...


----------



## sportplumber (Nov 16, 2019)

The Westinghouse version has specs on page 29 of the manual https://cdn.westinghouseoutdoorpower.com/owners_manuals/WGen7500DF_manual_web.pdf

I think all these engines are made in the same Chinese factory like Ducar, so could be the same. Duromax specs the engine displacement at 440 while Westinghouse says 420 or the lager 457 @18HP.
So could be a different engine but they sure look similar. I have had pretty good response from Duromax support on the phone.


----------



## bduff1234 (Nov 16, 2019)

I got a reply back from a technical support team representative at Duromax and the rep stated that the tdc valve clearances / valve lash should be .006 for intake and .008 for exhaust.

So just in case anyone else is searching but can’t find it, there it is. 

I do have to say that I emailed Duromax on Saturday (when they were closed) and they responded by 3 pm Monday! Quite surprised at the turnaround and I was not expecting the quick response from them, so that’s a plus!


----------

